# Molnija Casebacks



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Quick shot of the backs of the open face Molnijas I have collected to date. Another 'locomotive' steamed in yesterday, in virtually unused condition, and a sailing ship is expected from a Russian vendor 'at any time' (probably not soon).










Mishka the Olympic Bear










Signs of the Zodiac










I fancy there is a discernible weight difference in the watches and the backs are not all inter-changeable. Does anybody know if they are produced in more than one factory - or is it just Soviet engineering tolerances









Julian L


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

The Ship back Molnija arrived this morning .............. new group shot showing the variations I have collected so far .............










Other designs I have seen (and would like to acquire) are; 'Spirit of Russia' which is an 'inspirational' female figure in typical Stalinistic pose, motorcycle, bears, caterpillar tracked tractor.

Do you know of other designs ?

Julian L


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice collection. Wouldn't mind a couple of those myself







What does the dial of the "Ural Legend" one look like?


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> Nice collection. Wouldn't mind a couple of those myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your wish is my command ....


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks









There's one on eBay at the moment with that caseback but the dial commemorates the 1985 Moscow Festival of Youth. Seems a little odd to have an "old man" on the back of a watch commemorating youth







Maybe not, who knows? This is as perplexing as Vostok picture dials!







I just wondered if your watch was the same.

I notice lots of the old Molnijas have replacement bows (if that's the right term; I mean the hoop at the top over the crown) so I guess that's a common weak point to watch out for.

There's another on eBay with the 1980 Olympics bear, but unfortunately his nose has worn off







I'll wait for a better one of those I think.

No pocket watch collection is complete without at least a couple of these pieces I reckon. "Soviet kitsch" perhaps, but I certainly like them


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

haven't got a "Lenin" yet?


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

pg tips said:


> haven't got a "Lenin" yet?


Nah, I've only ever seen them on sale 'new' and one of my key criteria for these Molnija's is that they are second user (and as far below Â£20 as possible ).

Half the fun is finding them ............... but I'll swop you two trains for a Lenin if you've got one







.

Julian L


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I had one ages ago, found it in a second hand shop in Watford and gave it away







to a "communist" friend

I'm sure he told me he had a Che Guevara one but I never saw it and don't recall seeing one anywhere, maybe I dreamt it, I've lost touch with him now.


----------

